# Bart & Nibbles have an egg



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

here are the Proud Parents 

Bart - Normal grey split to pied 
Nibbles - Pied 










And here's thier very 1st egg


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Congrats on egg #1


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thank you very much 

I was starting to think they weren't going to hit it off because Bart is a fan of the Lutino's, and after lily died we didn't think he'd take to any one else 

but we now know it wasn't bart not having babies w/ lily - they were together for well over 2 months , did thier "business" numerous times ( i seemed to walk in at the wrong time ALOT), and never no eggs 

put him with nibbles and it wasn't even a week later (i'd have to look to see excatly when but It hasn't been very long) and already have an egg


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Congradulations on the eggie  I wonder how many she will lay.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Congrats!  You're going to have lots of tiel babies at your house soon!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

hehe they'll just fit in w/ all the budgie babies 

Thank you all, so far with my other one's who laid eggs (tiel wise) 5-6 has been the limit 

so hopefully she doesn't lay more then that But if she does we'll go from there


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Egg number 2 is here 

Sorry for the glare (my camera does that on anything white no matter how far away from it you are  )


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

Congratulations!

I like the name "Nibbles". Very cute.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Kfontan said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> I like the name "Nibbles". Very cute.


Thank you she's my son's we named her that because she'll sit on ya and nibble the whole time, rather it's your shirt collar or your hair , she doesn't care lol


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

They have had a 3rd egg


----------



## Abigail Jad 123 (Mar 12, 2008)

Congrats hope it goes well.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thank You 

They had Egg Number 4 Today


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

can,t wait to see you chicks when they hatch


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

i'm patiently waiting - patiently being used very loosely i' get all excited when its getting close 

they only had 4 eggs So hopefully all will hatch


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

Hang in there.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

How many days until they're due to start hatching?


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

her 1st egg was laid on May 28th


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Good Luck with them!  I would be too excited!! :excited:


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

1st egg hatched today, :d

I have to upload the pictures still and pick the best one, the way our cages are set up - it's a bit hard to get a good angle on the camera and get a decent picture but I'll see what we managed to get


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Congrats!!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Congrats!!! :clap:


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thank you - here is their lil fluff ball 












Sorry in advance for not being a great pic - Next time I'll move the cage beside theres and see if i can get a better view .


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Awww how cute


----------



## SisterBlue (Jun 17, 2008)

OMG too cute! Congrats to the proud parents!! (And you too!!)

-SB


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thank you


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Congradulations  What a cute little bub


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Oohhh!! It's adorable!!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

awwwwwww soo cute


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

thank you


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

as of this evening at birdy bedtime they have 2 yellow balls of fluff i haven't gotten a chance to put the pics on the computer yet but as soon as I do I'll post them


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Here is their 2nd baby 











and here's a pic of all 3 (one egg left to hatch)


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

They're so cute and tiny!!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

awwwwwwwwwww very cute indeed


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thank you


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

cute little balls of fluff


----------



## babybreau (May 19, 2008)

Awww adorable!!!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thank you 

we're still waiting on the last egg to hatch - it should of hatched by now, but I'm not sure if she started sitting on the eggs when the 1st one hatched or not (like all my others have) but when my b/f took it out last night to candle it he said it was heavy compared to what they normally are, and it looked like something was in it 

I'm not sure if a egg getting heavy means anything or not though


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Wow they are so small


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

Congratulations!

They are adorable. Mom & Dad doing okay?


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Kfontan said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> They are adorable. Mom & Dad doing okay?



thank you 

yes they are, they're in the box most of the time, they come out in the morning when they hear us in the bird room doing the food/water cleaning up 

and if we go in to sit with the birds they'll eventually come out and see what we're up too if we've been in there for longer then 5 mins 

nosy little things LOL 

but they're being good parents


----------

